# Ocwen - Altisource



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi, anyone done work for them? Thanks


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

MidWest75 said:


> Hi, anyone done work for them? Thanks


Who hasn't worked for them at some point.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

OK.. I guess I need to elaborate and ask thoughts (positive or negative) about working for them. Thank you to anyone that replies


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Suc*s


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Are you talking about Ocwen Bank?
Cause if so, they suck!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes! I currently do work for them but have been experiencing a lot of issues with their new system. They pay on time but am not pleased with a lot of things!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Man, I had them as my mortgage company years ago.
What a nightmare!
Thank God I refinanced and got away from them.
Hope things work out for you but they really do suck!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

They are good. I have been with them for over a year and always pay


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

antoniousmc said:


> They are good. I have been with them for over a year and always pay








Except for CFK negotiations.

They drag out paying on those as long as they possibly can.

Or never in some cases.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

Have you noticed a decrease in work with them? I have recently heard alot of work is going to larger companies!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

MidWest75 said:


> Have you noticed a decrease in work with them? I have recently heard alot of work is going to larger companies!


I've actually had an increase in work from them in the past 2 months. They've been one of my larger clients for the last 3 years. There are some issues but overall I have had no major problems.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

MidWest75 said:


> Have you noticed a decrease in work with them? I have recently heard alot of work is going to larger companies!






Yes, I've heard the same thing.

Since then I've got no direct work from them.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I was there only contractor in my area. They wanted me to cover the whole state which was not possible. They gave my area to a company out of Denver Co. 800 miles away and that co. is hiring subs now. Crazy......................


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

mtmtnman said:


> I was there only contractor in my area. They wanted me to cover the whole state which was not possible. They gave my area to a company out of Denver Co. 800 miles away and that co. is hiring subs now. Crazy......................


The moral of this story - If someone offers you seconds say yes puhleeze.


----------



## Maryjanebehave (Oct 7, 2017)

I did tons of Altisource work,up until about 3 years ago. They were great until they suddenly and without warning stopped giving me work.


----------



## meletonin1 (Jun 3, 2018)

MidWest75 said:


> Have you noticed a decrease in work with them? I have recently heard alot of work is going to larger companies!


They lost big clients, new management came in and are doing changes they will regret. When the need comes people will remember.
The only thing they have going for them is that they pay on time, but their prices have gone down where it dosent pay to do most work for them.


----------

